# Does anyone know what this is in my hive!



## Nico19 (Jun 23, 2018)

Does anyone know what this is in my hive! 

There only near the lid. 

























I looked online and cannot find anything pertain to these little things.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Its a bug. Seriously, if it is not a small hive beetle, wax moth, ****roach, or ant, I don't worry too much.


----------



## Nico19 (Jun 23, 2018)

Alright I think I'm OK then.


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks. I needed that simple advice!


----------

